# Chihuahua funnies + more



## TripleAChihuahuas

I hope I am putting this in the right place. Please add any you want


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas




----------



## TripleAChihuahuas




----------



## flippedstars

Those are fun!


----------



## michele

This is such a great thread,love it


----------



## ExoticChis

These are all awesome, but I really love the dancing chi towards the end


----------



## Terri

We used to use the dancing chi when a few of us chatted live on msn.
That's one of my favs.


----------



## Eclipsica

I like the Garfield one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

I love collecting anything chihuahua!! so take any you like


----------



## Brodysmom

There are some cute ones on here I have never seen! Thanks for compiling them! Very cute.


----------



## Sissy2010

How does a chihuahua reach the kitchen sink?


----------



## lynx8456

Cool thread here are some more for everyone:


----------



## lynx8456




----------



## lynx8456

Personal favorite:


----------



## lynx8456

couple of more to add:


----------



## Adrienne

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> I love collecting anything chihuahua!! so take any you like


me too!!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN

Aww so cute I love them all I have saw some of them before.lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I've seen some of these before too but not all of them! They are fun to look at! Keep em coming! lol I can never find anything with a black Chi =(


----------



## Ness♥Bella

Loved them all... I especially like the Chi with the Ginormous glasses.


----------

